# Mattresses



## rmaggiore (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm looking at the list of prohibited items and it says that used mattresses are not allowed unless they come with a document indicating that they've been fumigated. Anyone else have to do this? Do they actually reject your shipment without one?


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

I would get them fumigated if I were you - why take the chance!Remember, at the border, its a case by case basis and depends on the officer...(one could be having a bad day and he'll go strictly by the book, the other might have won a lottery and would not be so bad)...Im just making assumptions in order for you to realize that if its written as a requirement, why drag the mattress all the way without fumigation only to dispose it at the border which is a hassle in itself...its called better be Safe than Sorry.

Cheers.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

rmaggiore said:


> I'm looking at the list of prohibited items and it says that used mattresses are not allowed unless they come with a document indicating that they've been fumigated. Anyone else have to do this? Do they actually reject your shipment without one?


If the "prohibited list" is a Government of Canada issued document I suggest you adhere to the instructions. Without one they will reject your total shipment.


----------



## katiep (Jun 28, 2009)

*Mattress ok*

I JUST spoke with Border services about this 2 days ago, and a senior supervisor there assured me that it wouldn't be a problem. In the documentation I read, the fumigation requirement seems to only apply to those moving to Canada as a temporary resident (which I'm doing), but he told me that I could just ignore it (no explanation, why, though, but he was pretty insistent). I am an American citizen, so perhaps it doesn't apply to us??

I suggest you call customs and border services yourself and ask - they're very helpful!

Good luck,
Katie



rmaggiore said:


> I'm looking at the list of prohibited items and it says that used mattresses are not allowed unless they come with a document indicating that they've been fumigated. Anyone else have to do this? Do they actually reject your shipment without one?


----------

